# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Krijimet e mia në gjuhë të huaj

## ermal:j

Μάρτυρες του Ιεχωβά
Χτυπάνε μια πόρτα
..........Εντονότερα
Απο τους χτύπους μιας καρδιάς
Που δεν της έχει απομείνει αίμα
Πίσω από την πόρτα
Πλημμυρίζει μέχρι τα γόνατα
Πόνος κάτω από την σκιά
Εκείνων που ζουν πια
Μόνο στις αναμνήσεις

Καλωσορίσατε λοιπόν
Εσείς με το άγιο χαμόγελο
Και λόγια από την βίβλο του θεού
Σας ακούω.....
Ύστερα θα σας μιλήσω και γω
Για μια καρδιά ραγισμένη
Που δεν αισθάνεται παρά πληγές
Από μαχαιριές που σφάξανε παιδιά
Στην ηλικία λουλουδιών
Ποτισμένα από τα δάκρυα γονέων
Θαμμένα εκεί
Στην γη των Παλαιστίνων

Ξεκινήσετε λοιπόν
Μιλήσετε για την θρησκεία
Αυτών που σταματάνε καράβια
Γεμάτα φάρμακα και βοήθεια
Στην θάλασσα της ελπίδας
Ψάχνοντας για τρομοκράτες και όπλα
Στα λιμάνια της ειρήνης

Ειρήνη και φιλία προσφέρετε μου λοιπόν
Είμαι μια βάρκα που σήκωσε πανιά
Ξεσκίζοντας τα νερά μακριά από την βία
Στις θάλασσας τα βαθιά έμεινα χήρα
Και η στεριά με δέχτηκε κάποτε
Μάνα χωρίς τα δικά μου παιδιά
Ξεχασμένη σε μια ξένη γή
Μακριά από την νιότη
Παιδί δεν υπήρξα ποτέ
Ίσως ποτέ δεν γεννήθηκα
Περιμένω να γεννηθώ
Την ημέρα της Δικαιοσύνης


ermal xhelo

----------


## ermal:j

In a dark site
A night bird.
Flying my breath
Around
Whispers words
To the missing sound
Of loneliness
Cries rain tears
Never than Les left
A drop of hope
Upon his tired wings
A dry memory
Or an happy eye
Or even a smile
To fly far again
From that magic spell
That curse of blindness
Those wings he never saw
Eternally
In his widow flight

E. Xhelo 2010 shkurt
Athine

----------


## Ismaili

Sikur të përkthente kete dikush se un për vete paq jam nga greqishtja.

----------


## bengani

o lale po nuk eshte forum grek ktu... shko e shkruji  andej  nga ke ardhur se jo vetem bleta te paska ik ty po edhe dhi me gjithqka qfar ke.................

----------


## bengani

Dëshmitarët e Jehovait
Dëshmitarët e Jehovait
Ata arrijnë një derë
.......... Trego më shumë
Nga një zemër të mund të
Nuk e gjakut të mbetur
Prapa derës
gju Përmbyten
Dhimbje në hije
Ata që jetojnë më gjatë
Vetëm kujtimet

Pra, Mirë se vini
Ju me buzëqeshje e shenjtë
Dhe fjalë nga Bibla e Perëndisë
Unë ju dëgjoj .....
Pasi të flisni për mua
Për një zemër të thyer
Jo vetëm që ndjen plagët
Nga thikë plagët fëmijëve të therje
Në moshën e luleve
Dha ujë nga lotët e prindërve
Varrosën atje
Në tokën e Palestinës

Pra, fillojë
Flisni për fe
Stop ato anije
Me drogë dhe të ndihmojë
Në detin e shpresës
Duke kërkuar për terroristët dhe armëve
Në këtë parajsë e paqes

Paqe dhe miqësi të ju ofrojnë më tani
Unë kap një varkë sails
ujë Xeskizontas larg nga dhuna
Në det të thellë ishte i ve
Dhe në tokë ka rënë dakord që edhe një herë
Nënë pa fëmijët e mi
Harruar në një tokë të huaj
Larg nga YouTube
Fëmijët nuk kanë qenë kurrë
Ju kurrë nuk lind
Në pritje për të lindur
Në ditën e drejtësisë


Xhelo ermal

----------


## ermal:j

nice ky perkethimi i google

----------


## ermal:j

ps
thash se ishte teme per krijime ne gjuhe te huaj prej shqiptareve 
duket qenkam gabuar.....
qenka for-um-the-mum-y

----------


## ChuChu

> ps
> thash se ishte teme per krijime ne gjuhe te huaj prej shqiptareve 
> duket qenkam gabuar.....
> qenka for-um-the-mum-y


ne fakt mire e ke ti. po kosovari siper s'i duron dot greket, se mbajne me buke gjysmen e shqiptareve.

----------


## prenceedi

> ne fakt mire e ke ti. po kosovari siper s'i duron dot greket, se mbajne me buke gjysmen e shqiptareve.


E kush te ka thene ty se greket po mbajne me buke shqiptaret?
Me sa di shqiptaret punojne , me shume se cduhet bile , dhe ushqehen me shpatullat   e tyre.

----------


## ermal:j

Prej bodrumit ne sofite

Bodrumi pa drite dielli
I erret
Dhe fytyrat qe banojne aty
Zverdhojne
Si shpresa qe ngjit shkallet
Ne katin toke ku nuk durohet
Aroma e erezave pikante
E padurueshme per birre piresit
Qe si nxin dot as djelli
Medje deri dhe driten i pijne
Me te vetmin qellim
Te rindertojne nje atdhe binjak
Aty ne megrim
Prandaj dhe perbuzin banoret
Ne katin e pare
Ata qe kerkojne vende per parkim
Gjer dhe benzinate
Para deres
Ndersa zeri ju ngjitet lart
kur therrasin:
Jemi vendallinj me dokumenta
Packa se nuk i besojne
Ne katin e dyte
Ata qe jane kaq afer me zotat e olimpit
Me te rinjte e komunitetit evroastenik
Si te ligjshem, sduan tja dine
As per te vetmin vendalli
Qe jotonte i vetmuar ne softie
Deri sa nje dite
I stresuar se tepermi
prej drites se tepert te diellit
dhe komshijve antipatike
ne shenje proteste
hodhi plehrat prej ballkonit
pastaj.
Hodhi dhe veten
Drejt e ne rrugen perballe
Ps.
Ku ndodhet dhe sot
I shperndare ne asfalt
Pse.
Plehraxhinjte jane ne greve
Ndersa sofita eshte e lire
Jepet me qera
Vetem per vendallinj.

e.xhcopyright 2010 mars

----------


## ermal:j

Sikur..
Te kisha nje emer tjeter
Mundesisht jo te vjeter
Nje emer.
Plot me bashktingellore
Si ujet e turbullt
E tjeter per tjeter prej gjuhes time
Qe therret me zanore
Nje emer ne gjuhen e fqinjit
Fare te rastesishem nje emer
Atehere..
Kur rastit kembet te cojne
Gjysmen e rruges larte ne mal
Kur rastis koka jote te bjere
Peng i dores qe dhunen nuk ndal
Peng identitetesh nen kamuflazhe
Peng i urdhrave verbale
Peng
Fjalesh qe shtremberojne kuptime
Emrash rastesisht te artikuluar
Mbi malin fshehur pas pemesh
Peme e gjeshtra idhnake, dinake
Si hapat pa gjurme
Gjurme te ashpra cizmesh ushtarake
Mbi token qe nanurit e perkund
Mijera gjuhe si foshnja
Kur qajne.
E lot gjaku pikojne prefund
Gjak emrash te hutuar e frikesuar
Shnderruar ne uje
Uje lumenjsh qe rrjedh mes malesh
Si emigrimi njerzor mbi faqe te dheut
Rruge stergjyshesh qe jetuan e iken te lire
Duke thirrur ne emer token e perdellimit
Emra te lashte..
Te afert si nata e gjate e pergjimit
Kur pergjon pergjerueshem
Nena birin per te fundit here
Gruaja burrin qe mbyll nje dere
Motra vellain qe e la te mjere
Kur puthet balli e ledhatohen syte
I fundit kujtim nga kjo toke
Syte me veshtrimin e ngrire
Deshmitar te katilit diten e gjykimit
Katil me dhembe te mprehur si arme
Armet shtrenguar per dhembesh
Qe rrasen thelle e me thelle ne mish
Ah
Sikur te kisha dhe une nje emer
Si uji i turbullt
Te mirkuptuar ne nje gjuhe tjeter
E ndoshta kuptoja si ndihen fqinjet
Kur shqiptojne nje emer te huaj
Nje emer te huaj kur e paguajn
Barbari rracizmi dhe dhune
Jarge qensh te terbuar qe smund te shlyhen
Prej trupave te pergjakur
Te humbur e dhunuar
Emrat qe kuptojne dyfish nje gjuhe
E gjuhesh qe prej gojes shkulen

E.Xhelocopyright

----------


## ChuChu

> E kush te ka thene ty se greket po mbajne me buke shqiptaret?
> Me sa di shqiptaret punojne , me shume se cduhet bile , dhe ushqehen me shpatullat   e tyre.


po le te rrijne te punojne ne shqiperi, kur keni kaq urrejtje per greket. mos peshtyni aty ku hani. 

nejse, c'me plasi muve. shendet!

----------

